# polycystic ovarian syndrome



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

Hello,

I was diagnozed with polycystic ovarian syndrome yesterday. Just wondering if anyone else has this? Or any info on it?

Also an update on my dp... have had dp for about 3 and a half years now. The last 6 or so months i have made great improvement. To rate my dp out of being 99% dp'd for the last 3 years..... i am now about 10% dp'd and improving all the time.


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Cloverstone 
Thanks for your reply. Thanks for the link to the PCOS site. I was actually just looking at that site when i got this msg! LOL 
I'm not that fazed about having pcos to tell you the truth..After having dp pcos will be a breeze.lol 

How did i get down to 10% dp'd? . It just sort of happened. I read Janines book, took her advice about focusing out, really sticking to it and doing it all the time. I am at the point where it is second nature to me now and i don't really think about the dp at all. I don't really look it up all the time on the net or read about it, i moved out of home and into my own place. mmm what else...I am studying....and i understand it more now and to tell you the truth, i don't really get afraid of it anymore and have that constant living in fear feeling. I went through some therapy and learnt things about myself and dealt with past traumas..etc..I am continuing to not deal with things how i used to (like drinking and taking drugs and bottling things inside).... I am still a work in progress, but i no longer think i will have this forever and i see a way out.....I'm just not that into it anymore..lol......i still have my ups and downs, but no way near as bad as they used to be and if i have a bad day, it doesn't turn into weeks or months of bad dp..i pretty much feel better the next day or hours later, by turning my attention to other things and not analysing every feeling and thought....so thats basically what i am doing.... i can finally see the way out.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Thank you Snowy, always love to hear a progress story


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Great to hear of someone's success! Congrats!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

My sister has had a polycystic ovary...you have my sympathies...not nice at all. She had a keyhole operation to try and sort it out, but apparently they can't remove it...something to do with lady hormones or something. In her case they couldn't remove it because she was on thyroxine and if they did whip it out, she's go all hairy and put on half a ton on weight. Don't know if this applies to you, but I'm sure they can do something about it. Good luck anyway.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

hmmm, i have endometriosis which can be very similar, i believe. my ovaries grow cysts of endometrial tissue and the cysts burst every month...it's extremely painful. i can sympathize!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

With DP/DR I completely am lost but with PCOS I can completely relate. I was diagnosed with PCOS probably about ten years ago. Symptoms can include excessive weight gain, abnormal menstural cycles, acne, facial hair growth (yuck), dark discoloration of skin, and of course infertility. There are a lot of different treatment modalities from birth control pills to regulate your menstural cycle to medications to treat hyperinsulinemia such as Metformin. I think you are better off seeing both an endocrinologist as well as your gynecologist to get the most well rounded treatment possible. I hope this information is of some use to you. Just a word of advice, however, don't get into the mind set of thinking that you can't get pregnant because of this as I have a 12-year-old daughter and found out last January that I was expecting again. Talk about a shock maybe that it was threw me into DP/DR (just kidding). Take care and be good to yourself


----------

